# good enough?



## jar546 (Apr 28, 2016)

When your counter is too high just add a sign and your OK!

View attachment 6662


https://www.todo10.com/customers/xf/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=6662

https://www.todo10.com/customers/xf/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=6662


----------



## FLSTF01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh, brother.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 29, 2016)

Hmmm. That's exactly what it says on gas pumps.

Brent.


----------



## north star (Apr 29, 2016)

*% % % %*

The posted sign is 100% correct !

Unfortunately, the assistance will have to come from the attorneys !

Sheesh !     :confusion:

*% % % %*


----------



## conarb (Apr 29, 2016)

The criminals are suing down the street from me now, the defense lawyers are going after the bastards for not paying taxes on the money they extort from businesses, that's how they finally got AL Capone, when they couldn't get him for bootlegging and murder they finally put him away for tax evasion.  For some reason disability income is tax-free, that;s always been a scam, its' called "Chief's Disease", all kinds of civil servants fall out fo their office chairs near retirement and file for disability, the disability portion o0f their income is tax-free for life.



			
				\ said:
			
		

> IRS and federal prosecutors have launched a criminal investigation into serial disability access plaintiff Scott Johnson, who has moved his lawsuit operation to the Bay Area in recent months, to determine whether he has paid taxes on his alleged millions of dollars in settlements, multiple sources told this newspaper.Unless a plaintiff suffered physical injuries as a result of a civil settlement, that individual must pay taxes on the monetary award, tax experts said. It is unclear whether Johnson paid any taxes on any of his Americans with Disabilities Act settlements with thousands of businesses in California that he alleged obstructed his access as a paralyzed customer using a wheelchair. He and his attorney did not return requests for comment.
> 
> In December 2015, attorney Catherine Corfee, who often represents small businesses sued by Johnson, said she received an email from a federal prosecutor that there was a criminal grand jury probe into Johnson's "treatment of settlement proceeds for ADA lawsuits."
> 
> ...


Note the language, the criminal civil rights extortionists use the word "disabled", good people unfortunately impaired use the word "handicapped".

Note:  Once we get off vBulletin we should be able to control spacing when quoting.

¹ http://www.eastbaytimes.com/news/ci_29826595/ada-serial-plaintiff-probed-by-irs-federal-prosecutors-in-criminal-probe


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2016)

> The posted sign is 100% correct !


I question that Statement


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 30, 2016)

What if you provide assistance but are not pleased about it? Is there a law that says I have be happy about it?

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Apr 30, 2016)

How's this: "Assistance is available and we are pleased to inform you that we are okay with you patronizing any other business."


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 30, 2016)

> The criminals are suing down the street from me now, the defense lawyers are going after the bastards for not paying taxes on the money they extort from businesses, that's how they finally got AL Capone, when they couldn't get him for bootlegging and murder they finally put him away for tax evasion. For some reason disability income is tax-free, that;s always been a scam, its' called "Chief's Disease", all kinds of civil servants fall out fo their office chairs near retirement and file for disability, the disability portion o0f their income is tax-free for life.Note the language, the criminal civil rights extortionists use the word "disabled", good people unfortunately impaired use the word "handicapped".
> 
> Note: Once we get off vBulletin we should be able to control spacing when quoting.
> 
> ¹ http://www.eastbaytimes.com/news/ci_29826595/ada-serial-plaintiff-probed-by-irs-federal-prosecutors-in-criminal-probe





> Note: Once we get off vBulletin we should be able to control spacing when quoting.


Do you mean like above


----------



## conarb (Apr 30, 2016)

> Do you mean like above


Yeah, when I copied and pasted all that there was one space between paragraphs, even in Preview, but when I posted there are huge gaps.


----------

